# NZK - New Zealand King Salmon Investments



## System (12 October 2016)

New Zealand King Salmon is the world's largest aquaculture producer of the King salmon species, accounting for more than 50% of global aquaculture production. King salmon (Oncorhynchus tshawytscha) is a Pacific salmon species, comprising only 0.7% of total global salmon aquaculture production and wild catch. 

The Company owns and operates eight seafarms in the Marlborough Sounds, including three new seafarms consented in 2014 with a 35 year term. Over time the new seafarms will allow New Zealand King Salmon to approximately double existing production. 

It is anticipated that NZK will list on the ASX during October 2016.

http://www.kingsalmon.co.nz


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 May 2022)

not much on this over the last 5 years. And probably worth avoiding....

From April presentation
• _NZ King Salmon has historically suffered from variable fish production – from a cost, size and volume perspective 
• Sustained summer temperatures above 18°C have been the dominant stressor in a multi-factorial event, suppressing fish immunity and resulting in elevated mortality. Approximately half of the mortality biomass from warmer sites occurred between January and March when fish sizes are generally smaller 
• The warm water sites over the summer months (January to March) account for $9.6 million of our total $20.8 million mortality value (46%)_

In light of recent trading impacts, NZ King Salmon is *raising equity* to repay all outstanding debt to recapitalise and strengthen its balance sheet...
_NZ$60.1 million equity raising (Equity Raising) in the form of a 2.85 for 1 rights offer. Priced at  NZ$0.15 per new share representing:_
_– 55.1% discount to TERP of NZ$0.33 _
_– 82.6% discount to last closing price of NZ$0.86 as at 12 April 2022 _
• The Australian dollar offer for eligible Australian shareholders will be set using the prevailing AUD/NZD exchange rate on 26 April 2022

Now back to 19c,  after having a bit of a dead fish bounce since April


----------



## divs4ever (12 May 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> not much on this over the last 5 years. And probably worth avoiding....
> 
> From April presentation
> • _NZ King Salmon has historically suffered from variable fish production – from a cost, size and volume perspective
> ...



 i try to avoid all aquaculture stocks   , because of the same problems  this company has endured  ( and i believe it has escaped a few to be expected issues to boot 

 not a big chance i will invest in any aquaculture stock , but i suppose i should check a few of them out for signs of investment potential ( again )


----------

